# I went fishing ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I was looking for some pictures for Frank, and had to share......

This was a GOOD day !









A Red Belly ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,









A Rhom ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,









A Scapularis ?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thats sad that they are dead.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

hummmmm


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those pictures are awesome









i wish i could just catch fish liek that and toss them in my aquarium


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice looking rhom. What type would you say it was? The other fish look great to.
Ta.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

what do you guys do with those fish? cook them in the BBQ?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn...thatz a crap load of Ps...

I thought the first pic is a Cariba...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Jul 19 2003, 12:41 AM ...A Scapularis ?


Looks like it doesn't it? Where did you collect it?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man, I can only imagine ever having a bucket full of Ps and not care if they die.. :sad:


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

nice pic's


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

did he really let them die...i thought he caught them and sold them... ?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I doub't they are dead. I have to get on one of these fishing trips george. Maybe next spring or close to that. Do you go other places in SA like for piraya?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

They look like super reds? In Peru?

Did you feast on these babies?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

JesseD said:


> those pictures are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really? u are wierd, y would u want dead fish in your aquarium roflmao


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I thought the one in the first pic was a Caribe.....








They are awesome pics. You are very bold to jab a hand in there and grab one of those out. I would be afraid of getting bitten.

Joe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome ...check out that red on them..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why did they have to die


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wow.. but then how sad... those could be in one of our tanks somewhere.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I like the RB


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Man, I can only imagine ever having a bucket full of Ps and not care if they die.. :sad:


 Me too man


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Is it just me, or the first pic look like a caribe??


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

it does but it isnt....George claified this ALONg time ago.....those pics are old


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

WHY ARE THEY ALL DEAD ? DONT U WANT TO KEEP THOSE TO SELL OR U EATING THEM?


----------



## Wing (Jul 25, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> it does but it isnt....George claified this ALONg time ago.....those pics are old


 who cares if theyre old?? thats a shitload of piranhas that could have been put to better use!! unless he ate them, but still!! i cant look at a pic like that and not be upset.

and those are reds not cariba, some reds do have humeral spots. my old reds had faint ones.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol and then one of em has a nerve spasm and bites the guys finger off lol


----------

